# 2011 IFBB Mr. Olympia will be held one week earlier



## Dr.Abs (Feb 22, 2011)

*According to Flex Magazine the 2011 Mr. Olympia contest will be held one week earlier than normal. Bodybuilding???s biggest event will be held on September 15-18 in Las Vegas, Nevada in the Orleans Hotel again.*


----------



## bentoverrows (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## MissionHockey (Feb 23, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I always go for my Bday which is the 24th, looks like I'll be making an earlier trip there this year.


----------



## DEVILtrainer666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Jay will win again.


----------



## cappo5150 (Feb 23, 2011)

Looking forward to going to it this year.


----------



## Dr.Abs (Apr 9, 2011)

MissionHockey said:


> Thanks for the update. I always go for my Bday which is the 24th, looks like I'll be making an earlier trip there this year.





cappo5150 said:


> Looking forward to going to it this year.



i might go this year as well & found out about this while doing some research for possible reservations & arrangements & thought i'd share with you guys


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 11, 2011)

Went last year and it was a blast.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

How much are tickets?


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Apr 11, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> How much are tickets?


 

I honestly don't remember, my girl got them for me for my birthday and arranged the trip.

Can probably find out online.


----------



## hardcore5000 (Apr 17, 2011)

I plan on being there


----------



## Cynical (Apr 20, 2011)

DEVILtrainer666 said:


> Jay will win again.


 
Another boring show if that happens.
I can't understant why the it keeps getting moved.
Vegas must have more important things to try and fit in the year.


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 20, 2011)

any idea why its gonna be earlier than usual ?


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 27, 2011)

Looks like Branch get to become Mr.O one week earlier this year


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 29, 2011)

i don't think Branch will ever win a Mr Olympia... one more uncrowned i guess


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 29, 2011)

Damn, my baby is due on the 12th... Don't think the fiance would be too happy if I decided to go 4 hours away when shes about to pop or just recovering, lol.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 29, 2011)

Lysphen said:


> i don't think Branch will ever win a Mr Olympia... one more uncrowned i guess


yeah your probably right the bullshit politics aspect will come into it as usual.  But we all know who the true uncrowned greats are


----------



## Realist (Apr 29, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Looks like Branch get to become Mr.O one week earlier this year


 
Since when did he become worthy enough?


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 29, 2011)

Realist said:


> Since when did he become worthy enough?


Did you see him at the Arnold?  If he brings that package he deserves to win.  If someone as boxy as Cutler can have the title Branch definatley deserves it IF he brings that same package


----------



## Lysphen (Apr 29, 2011)

x2 with LiveBig :!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> Since when did he become *worthy *enough?



Define "worthy".

It's bodybuilding. 

Judges select the winner based on (some say) politics, but also conditioning, size, symmetry, separation, and in some years at least posing ability, right? 

Branch has definitely exhibited size, graininess, and conditioning. And he's been judged ahead of Cutler in the past...






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

DEVILtrainer666 said:


> Jay will win again.



But, yeah, _this._

I'd say Cutler got a political boost in 2007 versus Martinez. At the very least it was his "legend status" by merit of being the returning Mr. Olympia.

In 2011 I'm hoping he brings it and wins in a way that leaves no questions he was the right choice.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> But, yeah, _this._
> 
> I'd say Cutler got a political boost in 2007 versus Martinez. At the very least it was his "legend status" by merit of being the returning Mr. Olympia.
> 
> In 2011 I'm hoping he brings it and wins in a way that leaves no questions he was the right choice.


this is true.  I just dont want everyone leaving Vegas pissed off like it was in 07 when Martinez was CLEARLY the winner.  Hopefully he will bring his A game and there will be no bullshit


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

Flex Wheeler was the best. He was so mad and didn't hide it.  lol






YouTube Video











Flex is the best.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

haha yes ive seen that video before.  Thats what I like about flex no bullshit.  And also now I know to go out and get some MHP to look like Victor Martinez!  Finally the REAL miracle supplement! lol


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 30, 2011)

Lysphen said:


> i don't think Branch will ever win a Mr Olympia... one more uncrowned i guess



I really like Branch.  He is the epitome of the hard working devoted bodybuilder but I just don't think he has the complete package.  His arms are to small especially his forearms. Plus he just looks too blocky. I hope I'm wrong b/c I would really like to see him win. Another thing is that the Olympia seems to trade back and forth between black and white.  A new black champion is about due. In a way I'd like to see Dexter win it again.  I like the X frame and it could start a better trend more towards aesthetics qualities rather than just plain extreme mass where the frame is totally hidden by the mass.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Did you see him at the Arnold? If he brings that package he deserves to win. If someone as boxy as Cutler can have the title Branch definatley deserves it IF he brings that same package


 
Warren is a joke by comparison to Cutler, and I'm no fan of Jay.



Curt James said:


> Define "worthy".
> 
> It's bodybuilding.
> 
> ...


 
His arms, shoulders, and traps are mediocre at best.
Politics would be the biggest factor if he won.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> I really like Branch.  He is the epitome of the hard working devoted bodybuilder but I just don't think he has the complete package.  His arms are to small especially his forearms. Plus he just looks too blocky. I hope I'm wrong b/c I would really like to see him win. Another thing is that the Olympia seems to trade back and forth between black and white.  A new black champion is about due. In a way I'd like to see Dexter win it again.  I like the X frame and it could start a better trend more towards aesthetics qualities rather than just plain extreme mass where the frame is totally hidden by the mass.


Yeah I see what you mean and I totally agree.  Branch is a really hardworking guy and he could pull off a win with spot on conditioning.  But bodybuilding in general is all about extreme mass now.  Symmetry doesnt really matter as much anymore.  Very few strive to be as big as Ronnie or Branch or Jay.  The average Joe used to see the current Mr.Olympia and say "wow id really like to have that build" but now the average Joe sees the current Mr.Olympia and says "what a freak".  I personally wouldnt mind being as big as them but most people dont like the bulky mass look.  Just think what the guys will look like 10-20 years from now if they keep giving the title to the mass monsters?  Maybe 300-320 pound guys on stage in contest shape?  They will look like aliens from another planet


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> Warren is a joke by comparison to Cutler, and I'm no fan of Jay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Warren is a joke compared to Jay?  He just placed second to him in the 2009 Olympia so I think hes far from "a joke" when being compared to Jay.  Bottom line is Jay has more mass and thats what the judges want so Jay wins.  Period.  Ronnie won 8 times in a row because he made every other competitor on stage look like they were in a weight class below him.  Also, Jays abs look TERRIBLE.  Not symmetrical whatsoever.  Politics and mass being the #1 factor will most likely decide the next one


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Warren is a joke compared to Jay? He just placed second to him in the 2009 Olympia so I think hes far from "a joke" when being compared to Jay. Bottom line is Jay has more mass and thats what the judges want so Jay wins. Period. Ronnie won 8 times in a row because he made every other competitor on stage look like they were in a weight class below him. Also, Jays abs look TERRIBLE. Not symmetrical whatsoever. Politics and mass being the #1 factor will most likely decide the next one


 

Politics will always rule the pagent no matter what the circumstance.

Warren being an overrated representative of mediocrity has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> Politics will always rule the pagent no matter what the circumstance.
> 
> Warren being an overrated representative of mediocrity has nothing to do with it.


HAHAHAHAHA i cannot believe you are call Branch Warren MEDIOCRE?  ha whatever makes you sleep at night bro if hes so mediocre why arent you stepping on stage at the olympia?  Because we all know its not very difficult to be mediocre right?


----------



## Curt James (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> Politics will always rule the pagent no matter what the circumstance.
> 
> Warren being an overrated representative of mediocrity has nothing to do with it.



That's bull about politics always ruling. Wasn't Ronnie a BSN athlete versus being in Weider's stable.

Jay is with Muscular Development's athletes now. Let's see if someone else wins this year.

And calling Branch Warren "_an overrated representative of mediocrity_" seems absurd at best.

If you're _real _then you must have your eyes closed.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Curt James said:


> That's bull about politics always ruling. Wasn't Ronnie a BSN athlete versus being in Weider's stable.
> 
> Jay is with Muscular Development's athletes now. Let's see if someone else wins this year.
> 
> ...


 
No actually I question your perception and rationale if you're that impressed by one of the most subpar BBers to ever prance on stage.

And yes, the politics of creating storyline buzz, rivalries, and intrigue from wannabes will always be apart of the equation. Pretty obvious to long time followers of the industry.

I love when people want to base everything on who's affiliated with what magazine or supplement company. Totally ridiculous.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> HAHAHAHAHA i cannot believe you are call Branch Warren MEDIOCRE? ha whatever makes you sleep at night bro if hes so mediocre why arent you stepping on stage at the olympia?


 
I'm not stepping on stage, because I have no desire to put on oil, tan, and sparkly thong undies to prance around in some glamour pagent in front of strangers and freaks.


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> No actually I question your perception and rationale if you're that impressed by one of the most subpar BBers to ever prance on stage.
> 
> And yes, the politics of creating storyline buzz, rivalries, and intrigue from wannabes will always be apart of the equation. Pretty obvious to long time followers of the industry.
> 
> I love when people want to base everything on who's affiliated with what magazine or supplement company. Totally ridiculous.


w.o.w.  I dont know what to say to that.  I didn't think subpar bodybuilders won the Arnold Classic or came in second place at the Mr.Olympia but man you must be smokin on some good stuff can I have some?


----------



## Livebig14 (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> I'm not stepping on stage, because I have no desire to put on oil, tan, and sparkly thong undies to prance around in some glamour pagent in front of strangers and freaks.


why are you interested in posting on this thread if you think theyre a bunch of oiled, tanned, sparkly undied freaks?  cmon bro these are the best built human beings on the planet how can you put down guys who pour their hearts and souls into something for their entire life?


----------

